

Neil Armstrong (1930-2012) - wr1472
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neil_armstrong

======
JacksonGariety
This is just a Wikipedia entry...

~~~
wr1472
Very observant of you. there are some interesting facts about his life which I
thought would be of interest to the community, for example not wanting other
people to make money off his name.

